# Reel Painting



## dampeoples (Oct 8, 2007)

I've started piddling around with painting reels, this is part of an old Quantum I had laying around, I think it turned out pretty decent, gonna repaint the other side, as I dropped it, then get it all back together and will post that. Not gonna do the frame on this one, I think it'll look nicer without it all being one color, the frame is black.


----------



## SMDave (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow that looks nice! I want to see the whole reel painted! Maybe you can do custom reel painting...


----------



## Nickk (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice! Is that candy apple?


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Nice! Is that candy apple?



My favorite.

If I ever build an old muscle car....thats the color Im choosing.


----------



## SMDave (Oct 8, 2007)

Jim Jim Jim, ambitious and wanting to build all sorts of things, from buzzbaits, to senkos, swimbaits, and cars!  Just kidding with ya.


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Jim Jim Jim, ambitious and wanting to build all sorts of things, from buzzbaits, to senkos, swimbaits, and cars!  Just kidding with ya.



Only one problem


I need lots of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wait wait wait. Slow down here.

So the guy who says he is so unable to work with his hands, he can't install a sonar wants to build classic cars???

Did I miss something here???




PS. Just kidding with ya!!


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> Wait wait wait. Slow down here.
> 
> So the guy who says he is so unable to work with his hands, he can't install a sonar wants to build classic cars???
> 
> ...




Never said build it myself....There are pros for that sort of thing :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice dampeoples, so do you tinker with anything thats around, or is this part of your expanding bait business?


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 22, 2007)

Right now I'm doing mine, it's a lot different than the baits, that's for sure, but in the near future, I will be adding this to my services. I'd also like to ultimately learn to paint just about anything, once the methods are down, that'll never change, just the materials


----------

